# TB-500 for Distal Bicep Rupture



## toddski (Jan 5, 2014)

What's up bros...  I ruptured my left distal bicep tendon doing the Tough Mudder and had to have it surgically reattached.  Put me out of the game for about 3 mo.  Anyway, after reading about TB500, seems like this might be a nice pep to help the healing process, wish I'd started it right after surgery, but oh well.  So, I had surgery OCT 11 and just started very light isotonic training but getting some pain.  

Anyone have any experience or knowledge with healing an injury such as this with TB500.  Also, looking at several sources and would like to pm with an expert about that.  That shit isn't cheap and all the protocols I've seen call for a 1 or 2 week load at 5mg and then a once a week pin of 5mg for 4 weeks off and on.  Looking for any and all advice.  Where you at Times Roman?  Found this site through Google and reading one of your post on the subject!  lol

Toddski


----------



## Joliver (Jan 5, 2014)

I have had some success with TB500.  I had a tricep and quad rupture and TB500 was an important factor in my healing process.  

TB500 is actually pretty affordable.  I have seen a place where it was $7 per mg.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 5, 2014)

joliver said:


> I have had some success with TB500.  I had a tricep and quad rupture and TB500 was an important factor in my healing process.
> 
> TB500 is actually pretty affordable.  I have seen a place where it was $7 per mg.


I was going to google it, but I would rather hear the real facts from you bro! What the hell is TB500??


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, I have used TB500 in hopes of healing tennis elbow/tendonitis, but I don't think it had much of an effect.  GWP has a pretty good deal on it http://www.greatwhitepeptide.com/peptides.html?limit=30&p=2

I also ruptured my left distal bicep tendon a few years ago and had the same surgery.  I wish I had something positive to say.  It sucked, recovery took a long time, and even now it's still not quite the same as it was.  It also looks different when I flex it.  Do you have full range of motion yet?


----------



## toddski (Jan 5, 2014)

Yea, this shit sucks big time Rumpy!  I've lost about 10lbs of muscle just cuz I couldn't be in the gym.  Also, since I couldn't train, I decided to start my PCT early - why waste  the juice if I can't train....   Anyway, yea, have full ROM now; just taking it slow.  Started some Test back last week so at least starting to put weight back on and noticed the muscle memory effect right away.  But some dull pain is back since I've started the light training.  I'm on week 12 post operation and studies show that light training should be ok...  thinking TB500 would be an interesting study for a similar research situation to ensure and speed up healing.  

My usual source is $7 per gram, prob the same source Joliver is talking about... Just want to go for the best quality for a reasonable price on this one!  Even though I've never had problems with that source, I can't say that I saw huge benefits either.  I've researched two diff pep sources, both very competitive in price but like I said, never saw major benefits with my subjects.


----------



## 11Bravo (Jan 8, 2014)

200mcg a day really helped my shoulder issues


----------



## Omegareign (Jan 8, 2014)

I ruptured my left one as well. I did all the peptides, TB-500, ghrp, etc....     I think they helped mentally more than anything.  
   I did keep working the right side of my body throughout, just to keep bloodflow up.   Once I was cleared to start with 1lb weight on my arm, this is what I did, for a few days I would do like 50 1lb curls, around 3 sets, then I moved up to 2lbs, then 5lbs, etc.  That really helped me slowly get my strength back.  I only went to actual PT for like 3 weeks, then she told me I was progressing good enough on my own.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 8, 2014)

Tb500 is one of the few peptides that work now days.....id give it a shot.  

you need to front load it in a sense to get it going, and than drop down to a lower dose.  GHRP 2 helps as well, but you can get real GH go for it.  GH + TB500 would be the best option.  TB500 alone is still pretty dam good.


----------



## DF (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm a believer in TB-500.  I'm using it for a second time for tendonitis.


----------



## SAD (Jan 8, 2014)

I will go slightly against the grain here.

I'm a believer that post surgery OR injury, some inflammation is a really good thing because signals to your body that you need to send healing agents to the area.  Without inflammation, your body would treat the area as any other area that wasn't injured.  TB500 will reduce this natural healing response.

I, PERSONALLY, have used it and believe that it works phenomenally for tendinosis(opathy, itis) that are chronic issues.  For injury/surgery recovery, GH is the far better option IMO.

Just some food for thought.


----------

